# New to me Clausing 5310 - a little help please



## agshooter (Jul 16, 2020)

I just picked up my first lathe, an Atlas Clausing 5310 12x36. Machine ran well in all gears and most everything worked properly.
The clutch needs adjustment, per the owner it sometimes pops out when under heavy load. I played with the clutch and look at is as we operated it and it appears the linkage is just loose and preventing it from "camming" over into a solid locked position.
Any experience with that? Sound right?

Threading gear selector is finicky to slide left and right. Was worried, but then realized the shaft it slides on was gummed up, gears all look good.

Brings me to the power cross feed. Cannot get this lever to budge. Definitely have the half nut disengaged (lever down). Manual cross feed works fine, I do hear a faint clicking as it turns.  Any ideas?


----------



## agshooter (Jul 17, 2020)

Here is a video of the clutch. I am thinking it just needs a good cleaning. Agree? Other thoughts?


----------



## agshooter (Sep 29, 2020)

Got the cross feed unstuck, had some internal rust at the lever.

Clutch upon further inspection I am not so sure about.
The pin that pivots out of the way when the clutch is engaged has a sleeve on it. In the video you see the back side, on the front of the sleeve it is slit (thing roll pin). It appears that this slit catches on the clutch and rotates and then doesnt want to allow the clutch to stay engage.
I am only guessing here.
Other option is to bypass the clutch and figure out a way to have it locked in place. Thoughts?


----------



## middle.road (Sep 29, 2020)

agshooter said:


> Got the cross feed unstuck, had some internal rust at the lever.
> 
> Clutch upon further inspection I am not so sure about.
> The pin that pivots out of the way when the clutch is engaged has a sleeve on it. In the video you see the back side, on the front of the sleeve it is slit (thing roll pin). It appears that this slit catches on the clutch and rotates and then doesnt want to allow the clutch to stay engage.
> ...


I wish I had something constructive to offer but I do not know Clausings. 
I've watched the video a half a dozen times and still can't figure it out.
Is there an indent that it's supposed to engage with?
Can you snap some picts of the clutch/pin engaged and disengaged?


----------



## agshooter (Oct 28, 2020)

I am at a loss too. I cleaned it up and now it doesn't even want to engage fully. When the motor is on, that clutch pusher (cone shaped piece) is spinning on the shaft, as well as the bar that is to the left and the clutch plate it is attached to. Best I can tell, when the pusher engages, it pushes that pin outward and it rotates and locks in the clutch plate. What is odd is that there is no detent or anything that would set that pin in place.


----------



## Madgepetto (Oct 28, 2020)

I have recently brought home a 5310 that overall runs great, needs a few things  but works good.I will try to get a good look at the clutch mechanism tomorrow and a vid if i can get the lighting good enough.Maybe a comparison will help figure out what's going on with yours.


----------



## Madgepetto (Oct 30, 2020)

Have to compress the video file...I'll try again.


----------



## agshooter (Oct 31, 2020)

I think I got it figured out. The slip ring DL-682 and DL-683 on mine are quite worn out. So I have some grey iron on order and will mill out a new one.

this thing is so worn down it has no more meat to push the clutch pusher in all the way to engage and seat.


----------



## agshooter (Oct 31, 2020)

I just installed the slip ring “backwards” so the metal worn down from clutch is on the opposite side. Seems to have done the trick until I mill a new slip ring.


----------



## WEL0058 (Nov 6, 2020)

Glad you got it figured out.  Looked at your first post and realized it was plain worn out.  I have seen this part used on eBay.  

Just throwing this out...

Being cast iron, wonder if you could build up with bronze and remill /turn it down?

Also may be make a nonmetallic shim/spacer and use a special adhesive to ‘glue’ it in.

Your Clausing is a nice find.  Was it local?   Your lathe is big brother to my 1946 Clausing 100 mk3 which has been in the family since 1960’s.  We are not to far apart.  I am about 30 miles north of Charlottesvilles.

Bob G.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 6, 2020)

I have to believe that back in the day when American Iron was being produced and used to build our country that engineers and designers knew parts would wear out and being able to "flip them over" and keep producing parts was something they would take pride in.

Also, building up with brazing is a totally viable thing.


JOhn


----------



## agshooter (Nov 7, 2020)

WEL0058 said:


> Glad you got it figured out.  Looked at your first post and realized it was plain worn out.  I have seen this part used on eBay.
> 
> Just throwing this out...
> 
> ...



I already ordered some gray iron to replicate the part. Clausing sent me the print. I may do as you suggest on the original, build it up with brazing. perhaps the copper/bronze will wear better than cast iron? Either way, I'll have 2 or 3 of these parts handy when all is said and done.

I am very happy with my find. Not many in the 12x36 range that would fit my needs and wallet. I picked it up in PA, about 1.5 hrs from me (I'm near Leesburg), about 2 hrs north of C-ville.


----------



## WEL0058 (Nov 8, 2020)

Yeah seems you can find a lot of good stuff in PA.  

Bob G.


----------



## agshooter (Nov 30, 2022)

Now I am having clutch issues again. This time, I get the clutch engaged, but it is not holding the pulley, so the chuck doesn't turn.
I tore down the countershaft and inspected the parts. The Clutch Ring and Pulley have quite a bit of gap.

The expanded OD of the clutch ring is 2.990" closed and 3.019" expanded. The ID of the pulley is 3.027". That's not going to hold anything.

I called up Clausing to see if they by chance had these parts. They don't, but they sent me the prints. The real kicker is the prints indicated clutch ring diameter 3.000" +- 0.010" and the pulley ID 3.030-3.035"! How is that supposed to work?

Thoughts on how to proceed? I did consider drilling a hole in clutch and pulley and using a shear pin and just not have a clutch that cannot be disengaged.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 3, 2022)

Sounds like the numbers got reversed- the pulley should be the smaller one
I think


----------



## agshooter (Dec 3, 2022)

Ended up fixing it by adding a piece of electrical tape to the clutch ring to increase diameter. I did this more of a test to confirm that’s the issue. Until I think of a better way to increase clutch ring diameter, this will work. 
Only take 10 mins to get the countershaft assembly apart.


----------

